# Toro 1132 mods



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

This machine is in good shape. Solid runner. So today I did the impeller mod to it.
Materials:
I used a truck mudflap from NAPA $12
6x 1/4 20 nuts, bolts and lock washers bolts were 3/4" long
First I removed ign wire, then take off two of three plastic Shute retainers. Then loosen the 9/16" nut under the worm screw. The Shute then lifts off


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Next I blocked the impeller,center punched 2 holes and drilled them using a 5/16" bit. These impellers are tough to get thru


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

On to the mudflap. I cut 3 strips 2"x6" and drilled the mounting holes


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Strips and hardware


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Bolted thru, 2 bolts per impeller. The rubber is about 11/32" thick and rugged. I could have used self tapping screws but I like the bolts better


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Made up some drift cutters tonight too. 2"x24" flat stock. Drilled 5/16" holes in the drill press to match the side plates. Cleaned up the burrs on the grinder. Painted and drying in the shed now. I'll bolt them up tomm and get some pics. I need them now the drifts are getting high. Toro does make a Shute extension, a bit pricey at $95 but I think it's next


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice job. That's a nice tutorial style post. When I did my kit I also used a truck mudflap because I found one laying in the middle of Main Street one day, so I hopped out to get for exactly this purpose. I used self tapping screws. The metal of the impeller is thick enough that I can't imagine them ever backing out. The benefits of the bolts is probably that you get a bigger mounting surface against the rubber, making any sort of tear around the hardware less likely.


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm curious to see how it does


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

The closer the rubber is to scraping the impeller housing the more improvement you will get. Looks like you didn't take up the gap to me. Slide em' out to the edge if you can


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good work joe, post some pic's of the painted drift cutters


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good stuff J25!! Those drift-cutters are going to be awesome!

A chute extension would be the mutts nuts as well! I've never heard of such a thing. I've actually been looking at powershift / powerthrow chutes to see if they can be modded to fit my '89 824...which is definitely handicapped by the old-school chute design. 



+1 on the impeller mod! It's pretty impressive. I haven't had a clog yet this winter. One thing I did to find the minimum clearance in the impeller housing, was to clamp the rubber and rotate the impeller:


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is the finished product. Painted and bolted up. The oem kit has a cross bar that connects both. It's available but $$$. Hopefully the Shute extension comes in soon


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that machine is a BEAST!










the drift cutters are usually bolted to the front of the housing but I kinda like how yours protrude-out instead of in.


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

classiccat said:


> that machine is a BEAST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not that's how Toro set them up. They do work good too, for now they cut the drifts eliminating most of the need for a shovel


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep...makes total sense the way you have it....sooooo what the heck are those bolt holes for at the front of the housing that would point the driftcutter in the wrong direction??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why is the top of the bucket flat black??????????????


----------

